# Power help please..



## Daniel-Train (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello... How do you determine how much power you need? My 5 year old son and I just built a layout and even the Z-4000 isn't enough. We have 6 LionChief plus engines with about 7 building and 3 signals... We have about 28 cars... We could only get two engines to run normally on the track at the same time... they both slowed down at the furthest area away from the transformer. Is there a formula for the amount of track, # of engines and buildings etc?

I'll be glad to show pictures of video... Appreciate any support! We are new to rhe hobby but knee deep, read a lot and learn on the go!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

i would think 400 wat ts is enough, hmm..

sounds like you may need to add additional track power feeders. add some wires from the transformer to the farthest corner of your track. maybe even a couple more. Have you checked your rail joiners? If they are loose it can cause problems. from my set as a kid i remember those little tube connectors weren't the greatest after being attatched/ de-tatched a few times. 
Also I see an engine sitting on the carpet. Might want to check the gear boxes for carpet fibres.


----------



## Daniel-Train (Jan 17, 2018)

*Will try it!*

Sante Fe- Thanks so much for the quick reply. This issue has puzzled me for days! I will run feeders from the transformer to the other side of the track and check the rail connectors. No more trains on carpet! Here are a few more pictures... Hopefully this will work. Should I have taken a look at the Lionel ZLW? Its quite expensive but would it have done the job? Here are a few more pictures.. Here is a link to see the layout...






What happens if I want to add another loop down the line? 180 power brick?


----------



## Daniel-Train (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Like Jim said, you should have plenty of power. You're experiencing what is known as voltage drop. At the farthest points away from the transformer you need to add additional feeds. This will eliminate the drop and allow for much smoother running. Don't buy any more transformers, yet. Add the feeds and get back to us with the results.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

As Santa Fe said, you definitely need more power connections. Some people have them every 5 or 6 feet of track. Some have them every 10 sections of track. If your trains are only slowing down at the far end of the track, I would start by adding them there.

The ZW-L is a lovely transformer (I’ve heard), but you don’t need it. There are many options for power. A brick would work. I use post war ZW transformers, but that requires added circuit protection for modern locos.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I second the previous opinions,adding feeders should cure your problem.

Also...I might add...carpeting is a highly un-friendly environnement for model trains.The static electricity from the motors will likely attract any loose fibers just like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The guys above have nailed the power issue, but I think you still have a "trains on the carpet" issue. You may not be setting the loco on the carpet any more, but running them that close to a carpet (especially a shag carpet) is still going to expose them to too much gunk. Cutting a sheet or two of 3/4" plywood into sections to lay under the track, with about an inch protruding on either side of it, will help keep any foreign matter out of the running gear and motors of your trains.

Also, the weight of the train on that carpet might be causing your track joints to flex slightly as the train passes over them. That's a recipe for future connectivity issues also. Plywood under the track will help with that, too.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I looked at the original post again and noticed none of us answered the original question. How can you tell how much power you need?

Find out how much power each engine, accessory, lighted car, etc. requires and add up what you will be running at one time. Some of the magazine reviews give you max power draw for locos that are tested (for example a recently tested 4-8-8-2 MTH loco draws max 48 Watts, a 3rd rail 0-6-0 draws 23 Watts). With your Z-4000 transformer, you can determine the power requirement for any engine, lighted car or accessory by multiplying the Volts and Amps shown on the LCD to get Watts.


----------



## Daniel-Train (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you everyone. Lehigh74... awesome post explaining power analyzation.... This will be a fun project for my son and I this weekend. I'll keep you all uodated..


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Daniel-Train said:


> Thank you everyone. Lehigh74... awesome post explaining power analyzation.... This will be a fun project for my son and I this weekend. I'll keep you all uodated..


didnt realize the extent of yyour trackwork til i saw the video... i def. think more wires will help. a lot more haha.


----------



## Daniel-Train (Jan 17, 2018)

SOLVED! Thank you everyone! Feeders ran and we are back up and running nonstop full speeds all over...with 4 locomotives... I'll add the two other engines and see how the power holds up later today....BUT now my son Daniel says it's time for another engine and more power!!! Haha! NO NO NO!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations! You have entered the model railroading death spiral, where you can never have enough of anything, especially money. Welcome to thr hobby!!!


----------

